# Ecran de démarrage qui clignote



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2000)

Bonjour,
je viens de rajouter 128 MO à mon tout nouvel iMac qui n'en avait que 64
jusqu'ici. j'ai acheté à la Fnac une barrette PC 100, vendue au rayon
PC, évidemment. Mais si tout semble se passer normalement, j'ai
constater qu'au démarrage l'écran de "démarrage en cours" clignotait
une fois, tres vite (juste le carré où est dessiné le logo et défile la barre, pas le fond d'écran lui-même). Etrange, d'autant qu'il a aussi planté en plein lancement
d'extension, m'affichant une fenêtre blanche sans message avec en
dessous mes malheureuses 3 ou 4 extensions, sans me laisser d'autre
choix que de faire "reset". Sinon, la barrette est bien là dans "info
system" et le tdb "mémoire" m'indique la bonne quantité de mémoire.
Est-ce que qqn constate le même phénomène ?
Merci de m'aider


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2000)

Je pense que la barette n'a rien avoir la dedans. 
Je crois qu'a ce niveau le mac charge le driver (celui du dossier système) pour la carte graphique. 
Jusque là le Mac utilise le driver inscrit dans la ROM de la carte.

Quelq'un pour confirmer/infirmer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2000)

Et bien, en fait, je crois que tu as raison parce qu'après avoir retiré la dite barrette et avoir constaté que rien ne changeait, je suis allé faire un saut à la fnac où j'ai constaté le même phénomène qur un autre iMac. Je pense que je n'y avais jamais vraiment prêté attention jusqu'ici. Enfin, pour calmer ma parano, si qqn voulait bien faire le test chez lui...


----------



## Bernard53 (13 Septembre 2000)

Tu peux calmer ta parano Mangalore, comme chez toi mon tout nouvel iMac clignote aussi au démarrage. Une fois tout l'écran au moment de "Bienvenue sur MacOS" et une deuxième comme tu le décris (carré du logo).

Salutations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2000)

Fichtre, ça va mieux...
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2000)

Comme eb le disait, c est au moment ou le driver ATI se charge en fait,... Il fais une mise à jour de l image ou qqc du genre avec l'optimisation je pense.

------------------
++

Florent


----------

